# help please



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

im going to start to lean bulk from january through the year 2011 and for breakfast i am having 10 egg whites...the problem is im struggling with 6 atm lol!!!!!

i know you'll probably say man up lol, but is there an easier way of necking 10 whites without chewing them.....chuck um in a blender?


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

are you cooking them,mix them raw in with a couple of protein shakes


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

ill proably hard boil them the night before...

what just chuck the whole eggs in with the shake??????


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

I make scrambled eggs in the microwave mate, seem lighter and easier to eat IMO.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

do the whole egg raw mixed with a little whey to taste...shake ...drink...done


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

How many dya reckon?

All 10???


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

hayz said:


> How many dya reckon?
> 
> All 10???


Do you really need 10 at once??

Approx 7g protein per egg = 70g protein

I'd use 5 and 1 scoop of whey and have it twice during the day


----------

